# 7mm for 308???



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i have a browning blr 81` in 308. it is a great deer gun and all but i think i could do a little better with a longer barrel i am thinking about trading it in for a rem model 700 LSS (grey laminated stock stainless steel barrel) in 7mm mag. the guy wants 575$ for the gun. it is brand new in box only been test fired. scope rings included. i am going to shoot the gun this weekend. i just want to know what you guys think???

thanx alot!!!!!
tyler :sniper:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i don;t know much about the 7mm mag cept. it will shoot a long ways and if ur not carful on bullet selection ur going to have a big ol hole coming out. :sniper:


----------

